
Book-banning's digital future - robg
http://www.slate.com/id/2223214/?from=rss
======
asciilifeform
_"The "you don't own your computer" paradigm is not merely wrong. It is
violently, disastrously wrong, and the consequences of this error are likely
to be felt for generations to come, unless steps are taken to prevent it."_

"Ethics for Programmers: Primum non Nocere"

<http://glyf.livejournal.com/46589.html>

------
zacechola
It's an interesting argument, if not a bit hyperbolic. It feels like book
purchasing, but it's actually signing a contract for reading rights.

------
BearOfNH
If they can get away with deleting my books, what's to keep Amazon from
correcting newspaper articles?

Envision your five-month-old edition of NYT or WSJ, where it quotes Tim
Geithner saying the stimulus package will take effect "almost immediately".

Then one day you find that quote corrected to read "within a year".

Paging Winston Smith ...

